

Ask HN: How does a typical day in the life of a app startup marketer look like? - johnsongoh

Hey guys, I&#x27;m planning to write a blog piece titled &quot;A Day In the Life of an App Marketer&#x2F;Growth Hacker&quot;, I&#x27;m planning on compiling all these info and sharing it back out with you in a blog post while I learn a whole bunch along the way.<p>Any of you venerable marketers&#x2F;growth hackers out there care to share how you spend your day?
======
sixQuarks
Have you asked this question at:
[http://www.growthhackers.com](http://www.growthhackers.com) ?

~~~
johnsongoh
nope i haven't.. i don't have an account there yet.. i will i will.. thanks so
much!

~~~
sixQuarks
yep, you'll probably get a better response there

